# I love the Pineapple Express..



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Man the past 5 days here in South Central have been amazing... Most of the BC around here has gotten 4-5+ feet since the weekend!! Stability was horrible or flat out unsafe on anything above 25 deg but I guess these days are what the sled is for. 

I was over west of the Butte yesterday and they have gotten even more than we have.. I guess I am just wonderin how much snow fell elsewhere - meng or other butte locals - what are the true totals out of CB they have to be huge!

Great early x mass gift to say the least ..

So I have to raise a glass to the old pineapple express caus as soon as she has time to settle it will be BC season!!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

JV, CBAC says "storm totals are 5-6 feet of snow around the valley with around 6" of water".

It was an amazing storm - wettest one seen here 'ever' by the avvy forecatsers. It will set up an amazing base at the rocky ass ski area. Avvy danger high in the bc with many slopes going naturally. We'll see how all of thgis settles... 

Kaleb, I bet you sled road gap will be ready for ya now for sure.

If this is what the pineapple express does for our zone i love it too!

PS - below pic is from last Saturday in the bc at the BEGINNING of the storm. The rider is the little blip in center of frame - look close and you can see an arm and a head.


----------

